# [Collection] Poland #1 - [60 Vids] - Gawryluk,Probosz,Dymna,Pakulnis,Lacz,Trybala,Maj,K owalska & more (PL 1961-2006)



## Ruffah (3 März 2013)

*Polish Collection #1*


*Agnieszka Kowalska @ Ostatni Prom (PL1989)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Agnieszka_Kowalska_-_Ostatni_Prom-(PL1989)-RUFFAH.avi - 25.6 MiB
Time:	2mn 13s
Res.:	640 x 400 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.600
Video:	XviD - 1 498 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Agnieszka_Kowalska_-_Ostatn…avi (25,56 MB) - uploaded.net

*Aleksandra Ziubrak @ Mewy (PL 1986)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Aleksandra_Ziubrak_-_Mewy-(PL1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.2 MiB
Time:	54s 120ms
Res.:	544 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.545
Video:	XviD - 1 907 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 124 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Aleksandra_Ziubrak_-_Mewy-(…avi (13,20 MB) - uploaded.net

*Anna Dymna & Maria Pakulnis @ Dolina Issy (PL 1982)*



 

 

 






Title:	Anna_Dymna_-_Dolina_Issy-(PL1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 8.55 MiB
Time:	35s 280ms
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 924 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anna_Dymna_-_Dolina_Issy-(P…avi (8,55 MB) - uploaded.net



 



Title:	Maria_Pakulnis_-_Dolina_Issy-(PL1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 14.1 MiB
Time:	1mn 24s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 293 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Maria_Pakulnis_-_Dolina_Iss…avi (14,13 MB) - uploaded.net

*Anna Dymna @ Epitafium Dla Barbary Radziwillowny (PL1982)*



 


 

 

 

 

Title:	Anna_Dymna_-_Epitafium_dla_Barbary_Radziwillowny-(PL1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.0 MiB
Time:	2mn 2s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 945 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anna_Dymna_-_Epitafium_dla_…avi (30,00 MB) - uploaded.net

*Anna Dymna & Marzena Trybala @ Przeznaczenie (PL 1983)*



 

 

 



Title:	Marzena_Trybala_-_Przeznaczenie-(PL1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 74.0 MiB
Time:	4mn 43s
Res.:	720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 985 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Marzena_Trybala_-_Przeznacz…avi (73,98 MB) - uploaded.net



 



Title:	Anna_Dymna_-_Przeznaczenie-(PL1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 30.7 MiB
Time:	2mn 3s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 950 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anna_Dymna_-_Przeznaczenie-…avi (30,67 MB) - uploaded.net

*Anna Michalowska, Barbara Wrzesinska & Jadwiga Jankowska-Cieslak @ Trzeba Zabic Te Milosc (PL1972)*



 

 

 



Title:	Anna_Michalowska_Barbara Wrzesinska_-_Trzeba_Zabic_Te_Milosc-(PL1972)-RUFFAH.avi - 44.0 MiB
Time:	2mn 58s
Res.:	640 x 420 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.524
Video:	XviD - 1 960 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anna_Michalowska_Barbara Wr…avi (44,00 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 

Title:	Jadwiga_Jankowska-Cieslak_-_Trzeba_Zabic_Te_Milosc-(PL1972)-RUFFAH.avi - 53.8 MiB
Time:	3mn 35s
Res.:	640 x 420 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.524
Video:	XviD - 1 989 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Jadwiga_Jankowska-Cieslak_-…avi (53,76 MB) - uploaded.net

*Anna Seniuk @ Czarne Chmury EP05 (PL1973)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Anna_Seniuk_-_Czarne_Chmury-EP05-(PL1973)-RUFFAH.avi - 34.1 MiB
Time:	2mn 12s
Res.:	512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 961 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Anna_Seniuk_-_Czarne_Chmury…avi (34,13 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 

 

 



Res.:	720 x 464 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.552
Video:	XviD - 1 672 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Total Runtime: 3:29 Mins

*Download:*
AnnaGBarbaraDKingaP-ToJaZlo…rar (44,70 MB) - uploaded.net

*Barbara Wrzesinska @ Opietanie (PL1972)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Barbara_Wrzesinska_-_Opietanie-(PL1972)-RUFFAH.avi - 60.4 MiB
Time:	4mn 0s
Res.:	720 x 422 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 972 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Barbara_Wrzesinska_-_Opieta…avi (60,38 MB) - uploaded.net

*Bozena Stachura @ Bezmiar Sprawiedliwosci (PL2006)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Bozena_Stachura_-_Bezmiar_Sprawiedliwosci-(PL2006)-RUFFAH.avi - 43.5 MiB
Time:	2mn 30s
Res.:	640 x 352 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 975 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Bozena_Stachura_-_Bezmiar_S…avi (43,53 MB) - uploaded.net

*Bozena Stachura @ Chopin Pragnienie Milosci (PL2002)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Bozena_Stachura_-_Chopin_Pragnienie_Milosci-(PL2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.5 MiB
Time:	1mn 58s
Res.:	576 x 272 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	2.2:1
Video:	XviD - 1 767 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Bozena_Stachura_-_Chopin_Pr…avi (31,49 MB) - uploaded.net

*Danuta Kowalska @ Wielki Podryw (PL1978)*




 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Danuta_Kowalska_-_Wielki_Podryw-(PL1978)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.5 MiB
Time:	2mn 17s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 934 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Danuta_Kowalska_-_Wielki_Po…avi (33,53 MB) - uploaded.net

*Dorota Kaminska @ Karate Po Polsku (PL1982)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Dorota_Kaminska_-_Karate_Po_Polsku-(PL1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 67.7 MiB
Time:	4mn 2s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 942 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 384 K[email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Dorota_Kaminska_-_Karate_Po…avi (67,66 MB) - uploaded.net

*Grazyna Szapolowska & Elzbieta Panas @ Wielki Szu (PL1982)*



 

 

 



Title:	Grazyna_ Szapolowska_-_Wielki_Szu-(PL1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.1 MiB
Time:	48s 720ms
Res.:	720 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.500
Video:	XviD - 1 627 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Grazyna_ Szapolowska_-_Wiel…avi (10,07 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 



Title:	Elzbieta_Panas_-_Wielki_Szu-(PL1982)-RUFFAH.avi - 15.9 MiB
Time:	1mn 6s
Res.:	720 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.500
Video:	XviD - 1 910 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Elzbieta_Panas_-_Wielki_Szu…avi (15,88 MB) - uploaded.net

*Ewa Dalkowska @ Obok (PL1979)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Ewa_Dalkowska_-_Obok-(PL1979)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.7 MiB
Time:	2mn 32s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 970 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 256 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Ewa_Dalkowska_-_Obok-(PL197…avi (40,65 MB) - uploaded.net

*Ewa Gawryluk @ Sztos (PL1997)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Ewa_Gawryluk_-_Sztos-(PL1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.72 MiB
Time:	25s 0ms
Res.:	704 x 448 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.571
Video:	XviD - 1 796 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Ewa_Gawryluk_-_Sztos-(PL199…avi (6,72 MB) - uploaded.net

*Halina Kowalska & Janina Sokolowska @ Sanatorium Pod Klepsydra (PL1973)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Halina_Kowalska_-_Sanatorium_Pod_Klepsydra-(PL1973)-RUFFAH.avi - 47.5 MiB
Time:	4mn 5s
Res.:	576 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.895
Video:	XviD - 1 502 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Halina_Kowalska_-_Sanatoriu…avi (47,47 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 

Title:	Janina_Sokolowska_-_Sanatorium_Pod_Klepsydra-(PL1973)-RUFFAH.avi - 17.7 MiB
Time:	1mn 17s
Res.:	576 x 304 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.895
Video:	XviD - 1 804 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Janina_Sokolowska_-_Sanator…avi (17,70 MB) - uploaded.net

*Halina Wyrodek & Irena Jun @ Zmory (PL1979)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Halina_Wyrodek_-_Zmory-(PL1979)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.20 MiB
Time:	43s 680ms
Res.:	608 x 448 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 127 Kbps
Audio:	AAC - 48.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Halina_Wyrodek_-_Zmory-(PL1…avi (6,20 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 

Title:	Irena_Jun_-_Zmory-(PL1979)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.7 MiB
Time:	2mn 22s
Res.:	608 x 448 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 746 Kbps
Audio:	AAC - 48.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Irena_Jun_-_Zmory-(PL1979)-…avi (13,72 MB) - uploaded.net

*Hanna Balinska @ Orzel I Reszka (PL1974)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Hanna_Balinska_-_Orzel_I_Reszka-(PL1974)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.73 MiB
Time:	32s 880ms
Res.:	704 x 528 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 833 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Hanna_Balinska_-_Orzel_I_Re…avi (7,73 MB) - uploaded.net

*Jolanta Skwarek @ Poranek Kojota (PL2001)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Jolanta_Skwarek_-_Poranek_Kojota-(PL2001)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.4 MiB
Time:	45s 160ms
Res.:	704 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 844 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Jolanta_Skwarek_-_Poranek_K…avi (12,40 MB) - uploaded.net

*Jolanta Umecka @ Noz W Wodzie (PL1961)*



 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Jolanta_Umecka_-_Noz_W_Wodzie-(PL1961)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.9 MiB
Time:	2mn 42s
Res.:	560 x 416 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 976 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Jolanta_Umecka_-_Noz_W_Wodz…avi (40,85 MB) - uploaded.net

*Katarzyna Bujakiewicz @ Slawa I Chwala EP5 (PL1997)*



 

 

 

 



Title:	Katarzyna_Bujakiewicz_-_Slawa_I_Chwala-EP5-(PL1997)-RUFFAH.avi - 27.1 MiB
Time:	1mn 55s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 828 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Katarzyna_Bujakiewicz_-_Sla…avi (27,08 MB) - uploaded.net

*Katarzyna Smiechowicz @ Balanga (PL1993)*



 

 

 



Title:	Katarzyna_Smiechowicz_-_Balanga-(PL1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 4.27 MiB
Time:	18s 560ms
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 690 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 224 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Katarzyna_Smiechowicz_-_Bal…avi (4,27 MB) - uploaded.net

*Krystyna Podleska & Laura Lacz @ Kontrakt (PL1980)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Krystyna_Podleska_-_Kontrakt-(PL1980)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.6 MiB
Time:	51s 240ms
Res.:	720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 709 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Krystyna_Podleska_-_Kontrak…avi (11,58 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 

 



Title:	Laura_Lacz_-_Kontrakt-(PL1980)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.2 MiB
Time:	41s 640ms
Res.:	720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 859 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Laura_Lacz_-_Kontrakt-(PL19…avi (10,21 MB) - uploaded.net

*Krystyna Puchala @ Bardzo Spokojna Wies (PL1983)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Krystyna_Puchala_-_Bardzo_Spokojna_Wies-(PL1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.5 MiB
Time:	54s 0ms
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 957 Kbps
Audio:	AAC - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Krystyna_Puchala_-_Bardzo_S…avi (13,49 MB) - uploaded.net

*Laura Lacz @ Kamienne Tablice (PL1983)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title:	Laura_ Lacz_-_Kamienne_Tablice-(PL1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 80.3 MiB
Time:	5mn 27s
Res.:	688 x 512 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 955 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Laura_ Lacz_-_Kamienne_Tabl…avi (80,29 MB) - uploaded.net

*Malgorzata Socha @ Po Sezonie (PL2005)*



 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Malgorzata Socha_-_Po_sezonie-(PL2005)-RUFFAH.avi - 5.17 MiB
Time:	35s 120ms
Res.:	592 x 320 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.850
Video:	XviD - 1 104 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 116 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Malgorzata Socha_-_Po_sezon…avi (5,17 MB) - uploaded.net

*Malgorzata Pieczynska @ Wierna Rzeka (PL1983)*



 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Malgorzata_Pieczynska_-_Wierna_Rzeka-(PL1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.8 MiB
Time:	1mn 30s
Res.:	640 x 448 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.429
Video:	XviD - 1 818 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Malgorzata_Pieczynska_-_Wie…avi (20,85 MB) - uploaded.net

*Malgorzata Pritulak @ Wiosna Panie Sierzancie (PL1974)*



 

 

 



Title:	Malgorzata_Pritulak_-_Wiosna_Panie_Sierzancie-(PL1974)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.43 MiB
Time:	27s 400ms
Res.:	512 x 336 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	1.524
Video:	XviD - 1 837 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 116 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Malgorzata_Pritulak_-_Wiosn…avi (6,43 MB) - uploaded.net

*Maria Probosz @ Cena Odvahy (PL1986)*



 

 

 

 



Title:	Maria_Probosz_-_Cena_Odvahy-(PL1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 64.4 MiB
Time:	4mn 31s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 849 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Maria_Probosz_-_Cena_Odvahy…avi (64,39 MB) - uploaded.net

*Maria Probosz @ Czas Dojrzewania (PL1984)*




 

 

 

 

Title:	Maria_Probosz_-_Czas_Dojrzewania-(PL1984)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.6 MiB
Time:	2mn 45s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 918 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 123 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Maria_Probosz_-_Czas_Dojrze…avi (40,62 MB) - uploaded.net

*Maria Probosz & Beata Maj @ Alabama (PL1984)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Maria_Probosz_-_Alabama-(PL1984)-RUFFAH.avi - 18.7 MiB
Time:	1mn 28s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 631 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Maria_Probosz_-_Alabama-(PL…avi (18,68 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Beata_Maj_-_Alabama-(PL1984)-RUFFAH.avi - 45.0 MiB
Time:	3mn 1s
Res.:	640 x 480 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 942 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Beata_Maj_-_Alabama-(PL1984…avi (44,98 MB) - uploaded.net

*Marzena Trybala @ Roman I Magda (PL1978)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Marzena_Trybala_-_Roman_I_Magda-(PL1978)-RUFFAH.avi - 29.2 MiB
Time:	1mn 55s
Res.:	720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 965 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Marzena_Trybala_-_Roman_I_M…avi (29,25 MB) - uploaded.net

*Sylwia Juszczak @ Glosniej Od Bomb (PL2002)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Sylwia_Juszczak_-_Glosniej_Od_Bomb-(PL2002)-RUFFAH.avi - 20.6 MiB
Time:	1mn 22s
Res.:	640 x 400 - 23.976 fps
Aspect:	1.600
Video:	XviD - 1 948 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Sylwia_Juszczak_-_Glosniej_…avi (20,61 MB) - uploaded.net

*Wanda Wieszczycka @ Co Dzien Blizej Nieba (PL1983)*



 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Wanda_Wieszczycka_-_Co_Dzien_Blizej_Nieba-(PL1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 12.9 MiB
Time:	1mn 6s
Res.:	560 x 416 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 488 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Wanda_Wieszczycka_-_Co_Dzie…avi (12,93 MB) - uploaded.net

*Elzbieta Panas @ Pietno (PL1983)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Elzbieta_Panas_-_Pietno-(PL1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 125 MiB
Time:	8mn 17s
Res.:	720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 990 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Elzbieta_Panas_-_Pietno-(PL…avi (125,25 MB) - uploaded.net

*Ewa Dalkowska @ Komedia Malzenska (PL1993)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Ewa_Dalkowska_-_Komedia_Malzenska-(PL1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.8 MiB
Time:	1mn 30s
Res.:	720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 2 941 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Ewa_Dalkowska_-_Komedia_Mal…avi (33,80 MB) - uploaded.net

*Ewa Skibinska @ Piggate (PL1990)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Ewa_Skibinska_-_Piggate-(PL1990)-RUFFAH.avi - 36.2 MiB
Time:	2mn 24s
Res.:	720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 981 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Ewa_Skibinska_-_Piggate-(PL…avi (36,18 MB) - uploaded.net

*
Ewa Szykulska @ Kim Jest Ten Czlowiek (PL1984)*



 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Ewa_Szykulska_-_Kim_Jest_Ten_Czlowiek-(PL1984)-RUFFAH.avi - 48.5 MiB
Time:	3mn 20s
Res.:	720 x 400 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 908 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 112 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Ewa_Szykulska_-_Kim_Jest_Te…avi (48,45 MB) - uploaded.net

*Grazyna Trela @ Trojkat Bermudzki (PL1988)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Grazyna_Trela_-_Trojkat_Bermudzki-(PL1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 7.07 MiB
Time:	46s 600ms
Res.:	512 x 384 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 135 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 123 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Grazyna_Trela_-_Trojkat_Ber…avi (7,07 MB) - uploaded.net

*Iwona Katarzyna Pawlak @ Nad Niemnem EP2 (PL1986)*



 

 

 

 



Title:	Iwona_Katarzyna_Pawlak_-_Nad_Niemnem-EP2-(PL1986)-RUFFAH.avi - 11.1 MiB
Time:	39s 840ms
Res.:	720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 884 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Iwona_Katarzyna_Pawlak_-_Na…avi (11,13 MB) - uploaded.net

*Jolanta Nowińska , Krystyna Puchała & Karina Szafrańska @ Magiczne Ognie (PL1983)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Jolanta_N_Krystyna P_Karina_S_-_Magiczne_ognie-(PL1983)-RUFFAH.avi - 82.9 MiB
Time:	7mn 12s
Res.:	320 x 240 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 501 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 96.0 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Jolanta_N_Krystyna P_Karina…avi (82,94 MB) - uploaded.net

*Malgorzata Lipczynska @ Oddech (PL2011)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Malgorzata_Lipczynska_-_Oddech-(PL2011)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.9 MiB
Time:	2mn 57s
Res.:	720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 806 Kbps
Audio:	AAC - 94.1 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Malgorzata_Lipczynska_-_Odd…avi (40,85 MB) - uploaded.net 

*Maria Pakulnis @ Obywatel Piszczyk (PL1988)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Maria_Pakulnis_-_Obywatel_Piszczyk-(PL1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 71.9 MiB
Time:	4mn 6s
Res.:	720 x 544 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 985 Kbps
Audio:	AC-3 - 448 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Maria_Pakulnis_-_Obywatel_P…avi (71,87 MB) - uploaded.net

*Maria Pakulnis @ Oszolomienie (PL1988)*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Maria_Pakulnis_-_Oszolomienie-(PL1988)-RUFFAH.avi - 31.0 MiB
Time:	2mn 56s
Res.:	576 x 320 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	16:9
Video:	XviD - 1 333 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Maria_Probosz_-_Cena_Odvahy…avi (64,39 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (3 März 2013)

Danke. EIne klasse Sammlung. GEene auch ein Mix über andere Länder.


----------



## Peugeot08 (3 März 2013)

klasse, vielen dank :thumbup:


----------



## romanderl (4 März 2013)

vielen dank für die heißen Polinnen!


----------

